# SoundMagic PL-50 or Brainwavz M2??



## tasamono (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, 

I currently own Soundmagic PL-21 and would like an upgrade.
As per my price range(within 2.5k) i can only two IEMs thats worth the buy:- the PL-50 and Brainwavz M2. Both are fantastic as far as i have read and am totally confused, i do know PL-50 lacks in bass but still the PL-50 soundstaging is more brilliant than M2 that too at a bit cheaper price. Has anyone been using any of the two IEMs? Would like an AudioHead to help me out.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 19, 2011)

That decision totally depends on what kind of sound signature do u like?
What kind of music do u listen to? Do the king of music that you listen require bass or soundstage or mids? 
It'd be good if you could give more information as the decision is very much dependent on what the user prefers to listen to?

I have the brainwavz M2 and you can ask me about it if you have any questions.


----------



## tasamono (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for replying.
I listen to everything from country to trance(weird huh? ).Thats why kind of looking for a all round performer. How M2's bass?Appreciate a short quick review.I know M2's bass is better than Pl-50 but again PL-50  cheaper.Is the extra money to be spent on M2 worth it?


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 20, 2011)

brainwavz m2 all the way.

pl 50 dont even come close.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 20, 2011)

M2 all the way. Pl 50 is no match for it.
pl50 just has liquid smooth mids but M2 pwns it.
I love listening to trance on M2 since the bass is amazing, quick and perfect in every sense for the price.
You will love it, no doubt about that.

Pl50 are extremely bass light, you'll crave for bass if you are even one cent of a bass lover.


----------



## tasamono (Sep 20, 2011)

^Thnks, looks like in that case even PL-30 is a better option since its has got a decent bass? Where to get the M2, Lynx India?

BTW what do you listen to in Trance?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 20, 2011)

try pristinenote @ebay or from TE forums(should be cheaper than ebay)
Brainwavz M2 | eBay


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Sep 20, 2011)

Pl30 isnt better than pl50. Both arent known for their bass, they're known for their spacious imaging and lush mids. 
I don't listen much to trance, just a few famous ones. I listen more to R&B, Hip-Hop and some slow rap.
Pristinenote is the best for M2.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 21, 2011)

Get it from Pristine note. I got my M1 from their ebay shop.


----------

